
Copycat Framework IO.js Beats Node.js to a Fully-Featured Version 1.0 - stevekinney
http://readwrite.com/2015/01/13/io-js-fork-node-js-version-1-0?utm_source=TWITTER&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=ReadWrite
======
stevekinney
This article is pretty amazing in how poorly researched it is. I'm submitting
this less as a piece of news and more as a piece of evidence of how dramatized
a well-reasoned decision in open source can become.

